# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Meeting Ηλιούπολης/Καρέα: Συζήτηση για OLSR Confederation

## eufonia

Επειδή έχουμε αρκετό καιρό (από τον Ιούλιο αν θυμάμαι καλά) να κάνουμε μια τοπική συνάντηση, και με τις επερχόμενες εξελίξεις σε τοπικό επίπεδο σε αρκετές περιοχές με την μετάβαση σε OLSR confederations, καλό θα ήταν να μαζευτούμε όλοι μαζί και να τα συζητήσουμε. 

Καλεσμένοι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως κομβούχοι και wannabe κομβούχοι από την Ηλιούπολη, Αγία Μαρίνα και Καρέα.

Για την συνάντηση προτείνω το Caldo Fredo, κοντά στην κεντρική πλατεία Ηλιούπολης (Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 14, Τηλέφωνο: 210.99.58.458, το μαγαζί προσφέρει δωρεάν internet hotspot, το έχουμε δοκιμάσει με lx911 και alexbo1  ::  ).

Ημέρα συνάντησης: Σάββατο, 16/12
Ώρα συνάντησης: 5.00μμ ή και αργότερα, αρκεί να βρούμε να κάτσουμε.

*ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ*
1. eufonia #7659
2. alasondro #2922
3. apollo #3755
4. GSF #11126
5. dsfak #3312
6. lx911 (suncity) #5024
7. alsafi #1663 (*?*)
8. nOiz #3755
9. greekalaxan #9857
10. simow #7659
11. plakton #7659
12. NSilver #3280
13. Valis #6519
14. erasmospunk #8029
15. ice #1107
16. alexbo1 #84
17. Choosen #6561
18. topolydoro #2669
19. upliftingman20 #7706
20.

----------


## alasondro

2.alasondro

----------


## Resi

3.Και εγώ θέλω

----------


## GSF

εγώ δεν θέλω αλλα θα έρθω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  count me in

----------


## dsfak

Μέσα !!!! Άντε να οργανωθούμε ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Μεσα και εγω!!! 
Ελπιζω να προλαβω μονο επειδη εφαγα χωσιμο απο την δουλεια το Σαββατο  ::  

_more info για το cafe..._

*Περιοχή:* _Ηλιούπολη_
*Διεύθυνση:* _Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 14_
*Τηλέφωνο:* _210.99.58.458_

Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου (προέκταση Αργυρουπόλεως)

----------


## alsafi

Κερνάτε καφέ???  ::

----------


## alasondro

όχι  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> 3.Και εγώ θέλω


Κι εγώ  ::

----------


## commando

> Κερνάτε καφέ???


άμα φέρεις γυναίκες κερνάμε αυτές

----------


## greekalaxan

μεσα και εγω!!!!

----------


## NSilver

In and I (=μέσα κι εγώ)  ::

----------


## Valis

Μια θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ!

----------


## eufonia

Πωπω, μαζευόμαστε λαός τελικά! Γουστάρωωωω  ::  
Λοιπόν, θα τηλεφωνήσω αύριο να κλείσω για καμμιά 20 άτομα. σε εκείνον τον μακρόστενο αναπαυτικό καναπέ (ο Αλέξης ξέρει για τι πράγμα μιλάω) .  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Τι ειρωνία. Χτες το βράδυ γι'αυτό το θέμα συζητούσαμε με τον Choosen. Όποτε μάλλον μέσα, αν και μας έκλεψες την ιδέα eufonia!  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Τι ειρωνία. Χτες το βράδυ γι'αυτό το θέμα συζητούσαμε με τον Choosen. Όποτε μάλλον μέσα, αν και μας έκλεψες την ιδέα eufonia!


Ουρτ βρε που σας έκλεψα την ιδέα! Απλά είχα γυρίσει ένα πιατάκι προς τα εσάς και έκανα υποκλοπές στο voip σας.  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Εσύ τώρα ξύπνησες ή τώρα θα πας για ύπνο; Εγώ δυστυχώς τίποτα από τα δύο  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Εσύ τώρα ξύπνησες ή τώρα θα πας για ύπνο; Εγώ δυστυχώς τίποτα από τα δύο


Μια από τα γίδια.  ::

----------


## ice

Μεσα

----------


## alexbo1

16.alexbo1  ::

----------


## GSF

λίγο οφφ τοπικ αλλά όχι πολύ....... μήπως θα μπορούσε να έρθει νωρίτερα το Σάββατο(η και πιο νωρίς) κάποιος με κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για scan απο την ταρατσάρα μου? πλζ πλζ πλζ  ::   :: 

Βορράς: http://www.gsf-clan.gr/taratsa04537.jpg

Προς Πειραιά: http://www.gsf-clan.gr/taratsa04534.jpg

Φάληρο (κτλ) http://www.gsf-clan.gr/taratsa04535.jpg

Προς Υμμητό-Αστυνομικά http://www.gsf-clan.gr/taratsa04533.jpg

----------


## eufonia

> λίγο οφφ τοπικ αλλά όχι πολύ....... μήπως θα μπορούσε να έρθει νωρίτερα το Σάββατο(η και πιο νωρίς) κάποιος με κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για scan απο την ταρατσάρα μου? πλζ πλζ πλζ


Στείλε μου με pm το τηλέφωνό σου να συνεννοηθούμε.  ::

----------


## GSF

> Στείλε μου με pm το τηλέφωνό σου να συνεννοηθούμε.


θεός... άψογος.. γρήγορος... ΑΙΛΟΥΡΟΣ... με μια λέξη.... eufonia.... 

multo obrigado Πάνο...

----------


## eufonia

Πέρασα νωρίτερα από το Caldo Freddo και έκλεισα για το Σάββατο. Οπότε είμαστε κομπλέ. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε όλοι από κοντά, το Σάββατο, στις 5 το απόγευμα! Μην ξεχάσετε να φέρετε τα laptops σας, δωρεάν internet hotspot.  ::  

@ GSF: Γιώργο, κάποτε ήταν ο Γιάννης (alasondro) με την Διαλεκτή (koki) που έτρεχαν βραδυάτυκα στην ταράτσα μου για να με βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο. Σήμερα είμαι εγώ και ελπίζω σε ένα χρόνο να είσαι εσύ ή ο Τάσος. Αυτό είναι το πνεύμα του δικτύου όπως θα θέλαμε να είναι και προσπαθούμε να το κάνουμε.  ::

----------


## Valis

> @ GSF: Γιώργο, κάποτε ήταν ο Γιάννης (alasondro) με την Διαλεκτή (koki) που έτρεχαν βραδυάτυκα στην ταράτσα μου για να με βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο. Σήμερα είμαι εγώ και ελπίζω σε ένα χρόνο να είσαι εσύ ή ο Τάσος. Αυτό είναι το πνεύμα του δικτύου όπως θα θέλαμε να είναι και προσπαθούμε να το κάνουμε.


Εγώ δεν έχει νόημα να έρθω γιατί είμαι μακριά (110 μέτρα!) μάλλον με εμένα θα συνδεθεί, οπότε ότι χρειαστείτε θα είμαι εδώ!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ai am en! Kaount me!

----------


## nOiz

> Ai am en! Kaount me!





> Καλεσμένοι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως κομβούχοι και wannabe κομβούχοι από την Ηλιούπολη, Αγία Μαρίνα και Καρέα.


To λομπού εσύ, δεν είσαι μέσα στη λίστα!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Ai am en! Kaount me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giou 8ink soou! go tsek styx-2 pliz!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ...
> 
> *ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ*
> 3. apollo #3755
> 8. nOiz #3755
> ...
> 18.


Άλλος είναι ο Apollo και άλλος ο nOiz?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Ai am en! Kaount me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι αλλά είναι στους wannabe, όποτε...  ::

----------


## topolydoro

Μέσα κι εγώ!

----------


## eufonia

> Μέσα κι εγώ!


Ωραία!!!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> ...


Οπότε και πάλι μπορώ να πάω... 




> Καλεσμένοι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως *κομβούχοι και wannabe κομβούχοι* από την Ηλιούπολη, Αγία Μαρίνα και Καρέα.

----------


## upliftingman20

19. upliftingman20 Γιώργος

----------


## antonisk7

ολα οκ , eufonia ruled da place

----------


## eufonia

Ναι, ναι, σε αυτόν τον καναπέ που έχω απλωθεί θα σχεδιάζουμε αύριο! Απολαμβάνωντας τις αιθέριες ύπάρξεις που εξυπηρετούν. 
Ρωτήστε και τον Αντώνη.  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

να επιβεβαιώσω, το μέρος έχει καλό περιβάλλον , αξίζει να γίνει στέκι, ιδιοκτήτης πρόθυμος για τεχνολογία και υπάρξεις πρόθυμες για όλα  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ναι, ναι, σε αυτόν τον καναπέ που έχω απλωθεί θα σχεδιάζουμε αύριο! Απολαμβάνωντας τις αιθέριες ύπάρξεις που εξυπηρετούν. 
> Ρωτήστε και τον Αντώνη.


Πάνο, το μαγαζί διαθέτει μπρίζα εκεί κοντά στα τραπέζια; Η μπαταρία του laptop μου δεν κρατάει πάνω απο 10λεπτο, την ήπιε!  ::

----------


## eufonia

Δεν βλέπω κάτι εδώ γύρω...  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δεν βλέπω κάτι εδώ γύρω...


Θα την βολέψω με τα δικά σας τότε!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eufonia
> 
> ...
> 
> *ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ*
> 3. apollo #3755
> 8. nOiz #3755
> ...
> 18.
> ...


Σςςς... μη τα λες αυτά...  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eufonia
> 
> ...


Ρατσισμός!
Δεν θεωρήσε μέλλος του κόμβου Apollo! Σ'έχουν στο περιθώριο Γιάννη!  ::  
o_O

----------


## antonisk7

αυριο θα σας περιμένουν πολύμπριζα ... το μαγαζί ειναι εξυπηρετικό  ::

----------


## nOiz

Count me out, έχω να πάω στους Tool. Το ξέχασα τελείως...  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Count me out, έχω να πάω στους Tool. Το ξέχασα τελείως...


τι το 'πες και μου θύμησες οτι δεν έχω εισητήριο... grrr... θα βρώ κάποιον τρόπο να μπώ, που θα μου πάει  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

εγω απο την αλλη λεω να επικεντρωθω στις υπαρξεις που σερβιρουνε!!!!??
αιθεριες ειπες???χμμμ......

----------


## ice

παιδες 

Εγινε κανα σκαν μετα το Meeting ?

Με επιασε κανεις σας ?

----------


## eufonia

Στέλιο. έγινε scan από την ταράτσα του upliftingman. Όσο και αν το προσπαθήσαμε, δεν καταφέραμε να σε δούμε.
Πάντως, αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, άφησε το ΑΡ ανοικτό, ώστε να έχουμε ένα σημείο αναφοράς σε μελλοντικά scanαρίσματα.

Εσύ φεύγεις σήμερα?

----------


## ice

φευγω 29 συνεπως εχετε λιγο ακομα χρονο .
το ανοιγω το βραδι

----------


## upliftingman20

ice... τις φωτογραφίες ρε φίλε τις έχεις ανεβάσει πουθενά ?...αν μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις?

επίσης τι θα λέγατε για meeting νούμερο 2 αυτό το σκ?προλαβαίνετε?

----------


## eufonia

Αν δεν έχουμε στησίματα στον lx911, μέσα για καφεδάκι, Κυριακή απόγευμα  ::

----------


## upliftingman20

μέσα πάνο για κυριακη απόγευμα...αν υπαρξει ανταπόκριση να το κανονισουμε...

----------


## eufonia

Συνεχίζω εδώ, για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο νήμα.

Αυτήν την *Κυριακή, 24/12*, παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, στις *8.00μμ* λέμε να μαζευτούμε πάλι, στο γνωστό μέρος (*Caldo Fredo*, πληρ. στην πρώτη σελίδα) για ένα μίνι-meeting της περιοχής.

Όσοι δεν έχετε να πάτε σε συγγενείς / φίλους κλπ για ποκεράκι και έχετε την διάθεση είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι. Οι υπόλοιποι... είσαστε επίσης ευπρόσδεκτοι.  ::  

*ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ*
1. eufonia
2. upliftingman20
3. alasondro
4. dsfak
5. greekalaxan
6. dias
7. alsafi
8. lx911
9.

----------


## alasondro

θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω.....

----------


## dsfak

> θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω.....


Κι εγώ το ίδιο....

----------


## alsafi

εγω μεσα

----------


## eufonia

Πάμε για άλλο ένα mini-meeting αύριο κατά τις 5 το απογευματάκι, 31/12, στο γνωστό πλέον σημείο?

Εγώ είμαι στάνταρ μέσα, μετά και τις σημερινές ταρατσάδες και τα νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## koki

> Πάμε για άλλο ένα mini-meeting αύριο κατά τις 5 το απογευματάκι, 31/12, στο γνωστό πλέον σημείο?
> 
> Εγώ είμαι στάνταρ μέσα, μετά και τις σημερινές ταρατσάδες και τα νέα δεδομένα.


Άμα καταφέρω, μπορεί να έρθω

----------


## ice

παιδες ειμαι εκτος Ελλαδος καλα να περασετε και πεστε τις ευχες μου για το καινουργιο ετος με πολλα και καλα κοντινα λινκς.

----------


## lx911

Θα ειμαστε εκει εγω, johnnaras, dive, alexobo1, tolishawk(ισως).
Ελπιζω να εχουν φορεσει τα καλα τους οι σερβιτορες  ::

----------


## eufonia

> παιδες ειμαι εκτος Ελλαδος καλα να περασετε και πεστε τις ευχες μου για το καινουργιο ετος με πολλα και καλα κοντινα λινκς.


Με το δεξί η καινούρια χρονιά Στέλιο!

----------

